# Chrismac's 1 Year Progress Pics



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

I normally post this sort of thing in my journal on a different forum but I thought I would post some up in here.....

Exactly one year ago:-










Jan '08:- [using the std bulking method]










May 08' [This morning]- Using Chris Aceto's method of lean bulking:-


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

thats quality progress mate


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Impressive! Have you had any "assistance"?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Awesome progress mate.

As above where you using gear pre/now?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Good progress Chris, Im sure your make a great leap forward soon. The fun is yet to come!


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Impressive! Have you had any "assistance"?


Yes .... My missus is my training partner [no really! lol]

Yep, I started cycling last year.

Nothing major, just the usual Test E, or Sust, and have used winny etc.

Thanks - for the comments.


----------



## The Mad Rapper (Apr 29, 2008)

Fantastic progress!

Where can I read more about Chris Aceto's method of lean bulking? Or can you explain the basics to me?


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

Thanks, to put it simply - keeping a low bodyfat to be more anabolic in offseason, lifting hard and heavy, etc.....

The ebook in uploaded on a link to another board I am a member of if you want to read it yourself..... :-

http://www.first4muscle.com/showthread.php?t=232


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

chrismac said:


> Thanks, to put it simply - keeping a low bodyfat to be more anabolic in offseason, lifting hard and heavy, etc.....
> 
> The ebook in uploaded on a link to another board I am a member of if you want to read it yourself..... :-
> 
> http://www.first4muscle.com/showthread.php?t=232


Is it for free? It say's it's chargeable on the link. I'm probably being stupid - I know fcuk all about computers


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

Damn .... thats an old link.

I have a copy, I will upload it somewhere and link it here.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KNIVOLJA


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

chrismac said:


> Damn .... thats an old link.
> 
> I have a copy, I will upload it somewhere and link it here.


Your a legend


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

Found it here:-

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KNIVOLJA

However I have a copy if your stuck.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

chrismac said:


> Found it here:-
> 
> http://www.filestube.com/54b28b0a1ece08d803ea/details.html
> 
> However I have a copy if your stuck.


Cool. Yeah, I'm not really into downloading stuff etc.

Is there any chance I could get a copy from you, mate? :biggrin:


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

lol ... send me a mail and I will hook you up!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

chrismac said:


> lol ... send me a mail and I will hook you up!


PM'd :biggrin:


----------



## The Mad Rapper (Apr 29, 2008)

I can't seem to d/l that - clicking the links on the page just brings up an empty box?!


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

Its edited now with a working link mate


----------



## The Mad Rapper (Apr 29, 2008)

chrismac said:


> Its edited now with a working link mate


Thank you Kind Sir


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

the veins around your shoulders are imense, nice work


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Good progress mate i will have a read of that later.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

pm'd x2...Great progress mate


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

looking good buddy, what your aim now more bulk?


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

Cheers guys.

Yes.... I want to add as much shapely slabs of meat as possible.... whilst keeping sort of trim.

I am in it for the long haul and aim to compete within 3 years - so 3 years of total dedication may get me there.... say 10lbs of LBM a year if I am very, very lucky would be great!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Thats going to be one fun bulk!


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

Too right wogi, things are going great at the moment so I am sticking to my guns on this one - however I have been reading your journal with great interest.

I am leaner than I have ever been on a bulk, the pounds are going on slowly, and my strength is up also... I feel the ball is rolling! [finally! lol]


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

wot weight and height are you at the moment?


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

5"8 - 13st bang on this morning.

I was over 14st in January.

So 15+ stone in the same conditioning in 3 years time?????


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

U've bulked and reduced body fat %, that's wot i'm aiming to do, i'm in worse condition at the mo, injuured meself in Jan so haven't trained til two weeks ago! I ate badly whilst out of training, so was my own fault!

That link isn't working for Me... i'm basically introducing cardio and weight training 4 times a week, eating a LOT cleaner, so think the fat should drop off and my strength/muscle should get right back up to what it was (Hopefully!).

Would be good to read that link, to compare to my diet.

Good Work lad!!!


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

Hi mate,

You need to click on the link:-

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KNIVOLJA

Enter in the code in the top right and click 'download'.

The book should be a good refresh for you to start back on the right tracks again.

Lift heavy, eat right, and grow!


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Cheers, i'll have a go when I get back to me flat tomorow. Need to build my shoulders up first and foremost, but I need to lose about a stone off me belly, that I put on whilst eating crap and not training, think most of that will drop off just by getting back in they gym! Usually does after time off...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

alright mate, good to see you on here as well mate

good pics, you have a good shape mate

i shall be popping in to nosey through your progress updates


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

Hi Dave,

Cheers for the welcome.

I'll keep updating this thread from time to time.

At the moment I am in the same conditioning as above so I have added 120g of carbs ED .... so lets see what happens!

I go on holidays in 12 weeks time.

So I plan to bulk for 6-8weeks with a nice cut for 4-6weeks before leaving for sham. I will then attempt a rebound.

BTW... I just like to tell you all about my nice little leg session that [email protected] passed me from BrittBB.

Squats

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

90kg x 10

100kg x 10

110kg x 10

130kg x 10

150kg x 8

80kg x 20

60kg x 20

BB GM's

50kg x 15

60kg x 12

65kg x 8

Calf Raises

130kg x 25

130kg x 25

130kg x 25

Drop BW x failure

My legs are still sore from last week!


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

My training is on a 10 day split.

Mon: Legs and Calves

Tues: Cardio

Wed: Chest

Thurs: Cardio

Fri: Back

Sat: Cardio

Sun: Shoulders

Mon: Cardio

Tues: Arms

Wed: Cardio

I was worried that I would loose mass training less frequently but the 'day off' is a god send because I can hit the iron very hard and really fatigue the fibres with the extra rest.

I train with normally a warm up set, 3 working sets, with the last one a drop set.

Legs and Calves:-

Squats

[12/15/10/8] ....then 2 x sets @ 60KGs = [3mins / 3mins+] [see hungarian oak article] Then 2 x working again [8/6]

[Or the routine I posted above]

BB Lunges

[10/10]

SLDLS or BB Goodmornings

[15/12/10/8]

Calf Raises

30/25/25/20 - dropped - BW till failure

Chest:-

BB Flat Bench

[12/10/8 - dropped until failure]

BB Incline Bench

[12/10/8 - dropped until failure]

BB Decline or Dips

[12/10/8 - dropped until failure]

DB Flat or Inline Flyes

[12/10/8 - dropped until failure]

Back:- [stopped DL for the time being due to lower back pain and waist thickeing up]

Wide Grip Chins

[12/10/8/6]

BB BO Rows

[12/10/8 - dropped until failure]

DB BO Rows

[12/10/8 - dropped until failure]

Incline Bench DB Rear Lat Raise

[12/10/8 - dropped until failure]

Shoulders:-

BB Press

[12/10/8 - dropped until failure]

BB Upright Row

[12/10/8 - dropped until failure]

BB Shrugs

[12/10/8 - dropped until failure]

DB Lat Raise

[12/10/8 - dropped until failure]

Arms

BB Close Grip Bench - Supersetted with DB Hammer Curls

[12/10/8/6]

BB Sculls/DB Sculls - Supersetted with BB Curls

[12/10/8/6]

DB Concentraion Curls

[10/10]

Close Grip Press Ups

[Failure]

Diet wise - I eat alot of lean red meat [5% or less fat Steak], chicken, eggs, some protein powder [but all meals are 'real foods' apart from PWO and first thing in morning]. I eat wholemeal products, potatoes, Oats, and fibrous veg for carbs, Nuts and fish oils as well as whats in my meat for fats.

I try and eat meals with either carbs or fats in.

I eat my carbs in the morning, Pre WO, PWO, PPWO. I eat fats inbetween.

I have around 7 to 8 meals a day.

I am very clean all week except for Saturday which I keep my protein high but allow myself to cheat, which is normally indian food, etc.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Good work, looking great, I like lean bulks.

Have you got any other pics? Looks like you need some more lat development from that pic?


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

Thanks,

I have high lat insertion points so can only make do with what I got.... However that pic was taken last Nov IIRC and I think my back looks different since then.

I will get some more pics taken though


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Do you concentrate on close grip pulldowns/chins etc then? To develop the lower lats?


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

Hi mate,

My routine is this [dropped the deads very recently as my waist looked thicker!]

Wide Grip Chins

[12/10/8/6]

BB BO Rows

[12/10/8 - dropped until failure]

DB BO Rows

[12/10/8 - dropped until failure]

Incline Bench DB Rear Lat Raise

[12/10/8 - dropped until failure]


----------



## adh100 (May 22, 2008)

Thats mega gains and mega input, well done beyond impressive ;-)


----------



## adh100 (May 22, 2008)

when you say Incline Bench DB Rear Lat Raise [12/10/8 - dropped until failure] is this like "sudden death" nad you just keep going till it nacks like hell?


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

Cheers 



> when you say Incline Bench DB Rear Lat Raise [12/10/8 - dropped until failure] is this like "sudden death" nad you just keep going till it nacks like hell?


Sort of....

First 3 sets are working sets but each set's weight is increased each time.

On the 3rd set [sometimes the 4th depends how I feel like] I load up the weight and try and hit 8 reps [or whatever I manage], once my last rep has been done I immediately drop some of the weight off the bar/or use light DB's and carry on repping out using a weight that 8 reps would be to failure.

So:-

Set 1 - 12

Set 2 - 10

Set 3 - 8 <dropped> upto 8.

This really engages all those fibres!

I hope that makes sense! lol


----------

